# 67 GTO Pinstripe



## tyback (May 9, 2010)

I was looking in a GTO parts catalog the other day and noticed a template that would allow you to paint the "original 67 GTO pinstripe" on your car. Does anyone know if there was a specific 67 GTO pinstripe and if so where can I find a picture of it?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, There was a specified PAINTED pinstripe available. A double stripe, just below the body line. I don't know exact specs. That is what the template will tell.


----------



## tyback (May 9, 2010)

*Any pictures?*

Anywhere I can see the stripe? Would like to see some pictures of it if possible.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Was the painted stripes a factory option in `67?? Cause I know in `65 they were all dealer installed.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

tyback said:


> Anywhere I can see the stripe? Would like to see some pictures of it if possible.


Try this website for pictures; 1967 GTO Parking Lot - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site



Rukee said:


> Was the painted stripes a factory option in `67?? Cause I know in `65 they were all dealer installed.


I believe they were painted at the factory in 67, there was also a pinstripe delete option on the Pontiac GTO order form for 67, 

Here is a color usage chart for the pinstripe;


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, pinstripes were factory installed in '65. FYI: Blue Charcoal was a non-pinstripe color! The "Big Little GTO Book" describes this in detail in a section written by a plant worker. They had a couple of skilled old guys doing it by hand up thru the '67 model year. Then they went to decals. Tyback, The Ultimate GTO picture site will show many pinstriped cars for reference.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Eric Animal said:


> Yes, There was a specified PAINTED pinstripe available. A double stripe, just below the body line. I don't know exact specs. That is what the template will tell.


I have seen the double stripe on the '67 below the body line however according to the sales brochure and the facts and features manual the stripes are above the body line fat stripe on the bottom up the width of the fat stripe from the body line.
I have been trying to find the width of these stripes but haven't been able to find the dimensions.
I am getting them done on my car next week and the pics of original paint rusted cars shows them above the line but a lot of repaints show them below.
The lines start at the headlight bezels and run to the rear just past the angled body line where the two are finished with an angled line joining them. 
See pic in 1967 Illustrated Facts and Features manual GTO exterior Styling page.
I have also seen pics of repainted 67s with one solid line.

Here is a pic of how they should look.










This pic shows where they should end without the connecting bar.










I am getting my car striped next week and this is how I am having it done, I am going to have to guess at the width of the stripes since I can't find the info anywhere.

Lil' Louie who is the pinstripe guy in the IE said he doesn't use stencils so I am curious to see how he does it.

Some more pics here.

http://www.squidsfabshop.com/GTOpaint/GTOpaint.php


----------



## gtoguy389 (Jun 3, 2012)

I believe Phoenix Graphics is reproducing the vinyl pinstripe. They might be able to give you the dimensions.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

gtoguy389 said:


> I believe Phoenix Graphics is reproducing the vinyl pinstripe. They might be able to give you the dimensions.


It will be striped using this tool and I think he will be able to tell which double wheel to use from the pictures.

http://www.beugler.com/wheelheads/standard-wheelheads/

I sent Phoenix an email, thanks for the lead.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Mine had the original hand painted factory stripes. They were reapplied by hand after the repaint. I have a few photos from the restoration showing dimensions in case it helps.

The width of the top line is 1/32" (.031) and the width of the bottom line is 3/32" (.093). There is 5/32" of space in between (.156)


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

67Twistytee said:


> Mine had the original hand painted factory stripes. They were reapplied by hand after the repaint. I have a few photos from the restoration showing dimensions in case it helps.
> 
> The width of the top line is 1/32" (.031) and the width of the bottom line is 3/32" (.093). There is 5/32" of space in between (.156)


That is perfect!
Thanks for posting this, now others will be able to find this info.
I printed this for Lil' Louie so he will know exactly how to do these.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Pics of the car after striping, it was amazing watching Louie doing this freehand.


----------



## ClawSS (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope I am not too late to chime in here. Just had our '67 striped in Cameo Ivory. I thought I would share the excellent work by *Classic Pontiac Rescue in Honea Path, SC.* Getting ready for the clear.


----------



## Slobo (Sep 6, 2015)

Picking up this old thread. Does anyone know how many 1967 GTOs were odered with the "stripe delete" option? Was it a popular option selection? Also, anyway to tell with a repainted car whether the delete option was selected if no widow sticker is unavailable?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*RE; 1967 Pinstripe*

*From the '67 assembly manual*


----------



## bkbaird (Nov 11, 2018)

According to Terry Weiner
1/8" stripe on the bottom, 1/8" space and a 1/16" stripe on the top. Just above the peak line.


----------

